# Its On!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

The water clarity was poor early but we still had a good bite for the first hour. We set on 17 trout till about 11am. Then we had a good bite again mid day. we caught a limit of trout up to about 5 lbs. All fish came of mid bay reefs 5-7ft of water.We were once again using glow, chartruse and limetruse When we came in the water had cleared up a lot. I sure hope the weather man is good to us the rest of the week.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

It went from outstanding fishing one day to being blown out the next. After making an early morning run out and looking at how bad the water was, we decided to wait and fish another day. Now If I had wade fishermen today we could have made a day of it. There are some protected pockets of fishable water on some of the shorelines however most of the bay is trash. sad_smiles


----------

